# Significant Change of Director's Interest Notice



## mmmmining (21 March 2007)

Hi, if there is a thread for this, please merge this post, thanks.

I found significant change of director's interest is a great indicate for share trading, particularly when directors buying with their own money in small companies, in case of  the share price is rising.  I would say $50,000 minimum are considered as significant.  

For example, On Dec 18, MTN's director Dennis Woods paid $196,841.43 at $1.40sh for 136,364 shares, afterwards, share price rose from $1.4 to $3.7

Today Kent Michael Hunter from SIM released a notice. He spent $191,486, bought 351,642 shares, at average price of 54.5c. 

The only difference is he bought it when share was pull back. But at least it is not negative. close to $200k is a lot of money, even for a very rich people. If he is going to risk it, I have no problem with that.

Let's spot some more, and make some money..


----------



## insider (21 March 2007)

Yeah this Thread is a good Idea... well done


----------



## greggy (21 March 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> Hi, if there is a thread for this, please merge this post, thanks.
> 
> I found significant change of director's interest is a great indicate for share trading, particularly when directors buying with their own money in small companies, in case of  the share price is rising.  I would say $50,000 minimum are considered as significant.
> 
> ...



Excellent idea mmmmining. A lot of companies have strong runs after Directors' buying.  I noticed it most recently with HLX until the correction of course.
DYOR


----------



## 36590 (21 March 2007)

Sunland Group.  16.3.2007
Terry Jackman - Non Executive Chairman.
85,000 @ $3.50 - $297,500 

Sunland looks like it has taken a breather over the past two months, with the director buying on the way down IMO.


----------



## purple (21 March 2007)

Great idea mmmmining. 

Directors face their cashflow / potential / problems everyday so they're the best people to know potential .

now, if only i have spare cash to scurry behind the directors' footsteps..


----------



## mmmmining (21 March 2007)

36590 said:
			
		

> Sunland Group.  16.3.2007
> Terry Jackman - Non Executive Chairman.
> 85,000 @ $3.50 - $297,500
> 
> Sunland looks like it has taken a breather over the past two months, with the director buying on the way down IMO.




SDG is a good company with great growth potential. They are building Dubai like crazy. James Packer is on the board with significant shareholding. 

The recent price pullback is because of the instos placement at $3.50. I think shareholder can have a piece of cake as well.

I believe it could be another LLC down the road...


----------



## petervan (21 March 2007)

The insider trader gives aweekly update of directors buying and selling of their company shares. Another usefull tool in deciding which shares to buy.


----------



## purple (21 March 2007)

petervan said:
			
		

> The insider trader gives aweekly update of directors buying and selling of their company shares. Another usefull tool in deciding which shares to buy.




You have the link for us, petervan?

(too lazy to go searching for it, if you got it handy)


----------



## purple (21 March 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> SDG is a good company with great growth potential. They are building Dubai like crazy. James Packer is on the board with significant shareholding...




really? i'm in Dubai. should check this out. thanks for the tip.


----------



## petervan (21 March 2007)

http://www.theinsidetrader.com.au/

Purple this is the site. You can get 1 month free.


----------



## purple (21 March 2007)

petervan said:
			
		

> http://www.theinsidetrader.com.au/
> 
> Purple this is the site. You can get 1 month free.




thanks petervan


----------



## mmmmining (21 March 2007)

petervan said:
			
		

> http://www.theinsidetrader.com.au/
> 
> Purple this is the site. You can get 1 month free.



I would not pay a dime for public available info. But I might take a look for free trial. Anyway, $69 per month is absurd.


----------



## petervan (21 March 2007)

I got 2 years for $495.00 which I'm not complaining about.


----------



## salpal (21 March 2007)

GSE directory buying 500,000 shares at 0.11c = 55,000 wouldn't be considered a great change would it??


----------



## hangseng (21 March 2007)

salpal said:
			
		

> GSE directory buying 500,000 shares at 0.11c = 55,000 wouldn't be considered a great change would it??




But add that to the two other recent announcements and it starts to look better, perceval also purchased another 500,000 last week along with another director Landerer who purchased just 1,000,000 at .105

All on market purchases adding to existing holdings, straight after an exploration update. They seem to be positive.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...rchByCode&releasedDuringCode=W&issuerCode=GSE


----------



## mmmmining (21 March 2007)

hangseng said:
			
		

> But add that to the two other recent announcements and it starts to look better, perceval also purchased another 500,000 last week along with another director Landerer who purchased just 1,000,000 at .105
> 
> All on market purchases adding to existing holdings, straight after an exploration update. They seem to be positive.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...rchByCode&releasedDuringCode=W&issuerCode=GSE




I am telling you, I did read the ann briefly, and did not follow up. It has a excellent run today.  What I learn here is:

1. We have to act on the information as quick as possible. A weekly newsletter could cut you out off profit.

2. It is just one indicator, should be put into context of your overall research and trading strategy.

3. Be aware the reputation of the company and the directors involved. It might be a trap, or poor judgment.


----------



## Out Too Soon (21 March 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> I am telling you, I did read the ann briefly, and did not follow up. It has a excellent run today.  What I learn here is:
> 
> 1. We have to act on the information as quick as possible. A weekly newsletter could cut you out off profit.
> 
> ...




Excellent thread MMMining, BSG rebounded recently when a director bought nearly $1M worth @ $2.60. Sometimes directors are wrong but mostly they're right, that's why they're directors on megabucks (of course there's no insider trading involved. HAHAHAH!!!)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 March 2007)

Excellent idea MMMining. 

I haven't done it for a while , but trawling through ASX announcements often picks up a few gems. Its free and a good treatment for insomnia. 

Rx..Take 150 pdf's at night with a glass of warm milk.

Garpal


----------



## mmmmining (22 March 2007)

Garpal Gumnut said:
			
		

> Excellent idea MMMining.
> 
> I haven't done it for a while , but trawling through ASX announcements often picks up a few gems. Its free and a good treatment for insomnia.
> 
> ...



I guess you have daily job. The most profitable way is to check and act on it immediately after release. Usually, the price action is very strong after the ann. Of course, if you are investor for long term, it is not a big deal. More time with give you more thought, might save or make you more money in the long run.


----------



## bigt (22 March 2007)

XST (X State) are currently drilling out a breccia pipe system in arizona - historically the highest grade uranium in the US in this area. Director bought $500 000 (half a mill) worth of shares recently...now that's a significant chunk! I just dipped my pinky in at 44, seems to be good support here...results are not far off.


----------



## the barry (22 March 2007)

bigt said:
			
		

> XST (X State) are currently drilling out a breccia pipe system in arizona - historically the highest grade uranium in the US in this area. Director bought $500 000 (half a mill) worth of shares recently...now that's a significant chunk! I just dipped my pinky in at 44, seems to be good support here...results are not far off.




Combine that with credit suisse taking a 5 percent holding just before makes for interesting reading. Will be watching this one with interest.


----------



## bigt (22 March 2007)

Yep, forgot that one. Credit Suisse jumped on VMS early days too, made some profit there. They are also notoriously conservative when it comes to investing in speccies, so they must be confident of a return?


----------



## mmmmining (22 March 2007)

the barry said:
			
		

> Combine that with credit suisse taking a 5 percent holding just before makes for interesting reading. Will be watching this one with interest.



It is an off-market trading, not spend and risk money, so it does not count. So there is no impact on SP movement as wished.

PS. I am not ramping down this, XST might has very good future because in USA. It is hot in USA.


----------



## mmmmining (23 March 2007)

A overlooked ann. on 16 Mar, GMI' s directory Peter Griffin spent $137,000 for 100,000 share. GMI is a listed management investment for global miners.

And Mar 22, Kieran Rodgers from BSM spent over $226,000 purchased 754,007 at 30c each. from Mar20 to Mar 22. A bit too quick to ann???


----------



## mmmmining (26 March 2007)

RHD's Ross bought 261,319 shares with $172,470.54. I watched this one a few years ago, never his the courage to jump on the board.


----------



## megla (26 March 2007)

HZN John Humphrey been pouring shares into his superfund.


----------



## mmmmining (27 March 2007)

DGR

Last week, the spouse of Director Christopher Rawlings has bought 260,000. Not much for $24,960

A couple of things make it significant:

1. Director's spouse has different surname. Must not be the first marriage, or she is a strong woman, cannot be easily screwed;

2. She increased her share holding (exclude option) by more than 50%


----------



## Bush Trader (29 March 2007)

TAP – Tap Oil

On the market purchase of 14,285 shares @ $1.475 on 23/3/07 (only $21,000) by non-executive directors N Taylor, P Lane, M Sandy.  It states that the share purchases form part of the directors remuneration package, however the following day an announcement was issued in regards to the acquisition of a share in a new perspective tenement with Woodside, adjacent to an existing discovery.

Cheers


----------



## noobs (29 March 2007)

2 Directors of TAS yesterday indirectly bought $307,000 each worth of shares and options for their superannuation funds. Sounds promising - Anybody care to shed some light on it as I don't fully understand the indirect purchasing - Does it simply mean that the aren't buying in their own names? Link to TAS announcements:

https://www.asx.com.au/asx/research...panyName=&principalActivity=&industryGroup=NO


----------



## mmmmining (29 March 2007)

Here is the refreshment for the purpose of this thread. The significant is:
Mini $50,000 (could be less if increased share holding by 50%)
Nature of Change MUST be On-Market Trading
All dividend reinvestment, exercise options, free share and options, placement entitlement, Off-Market Transfer, etc does not count. 

Reason: On-Market Trading is put the directors at same footing as you and me. Since he/she has insider information and we don't have, usually it is an excellent indicator if the director is reasonably capable and reliable.

But also patient required sometimes because the ASX insider trading rules. It might take a longer time before the expected price action taking place.

For example, Bakehouse Quarter Fund's Robin Tedder bought 45,666 shares at $3.86 is a good one, 

Fnbar International Limited's John Chan bought 73,600 for $57,880


----------



## Mousie (29 March 2007)

noobs said:


> 2 Directors of TAS yesterday indirectly bought $307,000 each worth of shares and options for their superannuation funds. Sounds promising - Anybody care to shed some light on it as I don't fully understand the indirect purchasing - Does it simply mean that the aren't buying in their own names?




Yes.


----------



## noobs (29 March 2007)

Mmming,

Does the directors indirect purchase of TAS satisfy your criteria? If so do you view it as significant that they have purchased $307,000 (each) worth of shares and options "on market" from what I can gather? This is a large investment in the company by "those in the know" considering only $67,000 shares have traded so far today.


----------



## niknah (29 March 2007)

Maybe a bit late for this one, the share price has gone up maybe 10% since...
SHV, Maxwell Fremder brought $1mill during 2/mar - 7/mar(9/mar announcement)


----------



## mmmmining (29 March 2007)

noobs said:


> Mmming,
> 
> Does the directors indirect purchase of TAS satisfy your criteria? If so do you view it as significant that they have purchased $307,000 (each) worth of shares and options "on market" from what I can gather? This is a large investment in the company by "those in the know" considering only $67,000 shares have traded so far today.




The latest TAS situation, as far as I read, it is acceptance of Entitlement offer or so. It means directors acting like you and me on the same information, that is the Prospectus. There is no advantage for directors. So is no value to you and me.

Investment or trade is more a kind of art than science. There is no absolute rules or criteria. In this instance, just close your eye, pretend you are the director on the board. You are expecting a positive news might have huge impact on the market. Can you keep the secret? 99.99% chance is that you cannot. You might tell people in your circles just doing your duties. 

You might tell your "wives/husbands" (include ex-), daughters and sons, parents, etc. Also you might take actions by yourself. buy, buy, and buy a lot...

But you have to disclose it to the market, and smart people might pick it up, follow the leads....


----------



## noobs (29 March 2007)

appreciate the reply mmming.


----------



## svensk (29 March 2007)

There's been some activity with BSM recently. 

On the 21st, the leading shareholder, Intec Hallyer Metals Pty Ltd, increased their holding by ~10% (1,004,007 shares at 30c = $301202) over a series of onmarket purchases.

Over the past couple of days, several of the directors have been increasing their stakes with the exercising of options, in quite large amounts.

SP has rised from 30c to 32c over this short trading period.


----------



## mmmmining (29 March 2007)

Directors exercise options can only be considered as neutral sign at best if the exercise costs is less than the current share prices. 

Directors would exercise the options because:
1. The options are going to expired soon;
2. Since most options for directors are unlisted, it cannot be traded on ASX. If directors exercise options way ahead of expiration date, there are two major reasons: The company needs money, or director needs money by selling the exercised shares (director might need to transfer some of the asset to settle a broken marriage).


----------



## svensk (29 March 2007)

True, but the 10% on market increase in holding by the leading holder is still significant.


----------



## petervan (30 March 2007)

Director recently buys 800000.00 dollars of LTR and further reading shows EQN holds a 10% stake.Drilling going on so could be one to watch


----------



## mmmmining (4 April 2007)

RMI has a very interesting share holding action. Sinom (Hong Kong) Ltd clean out Anchorage Holdings, another Hong Kong based company, end up with 13.4% of RMI. This is why Sinom nominated director Zhang Chi's interests increased by 22.5m shares.

Nevertheless, something might in brewing, I don't know. But RMI is a dirty cheap company, WOWO Gap nickel laterite deposit in PNG has 14mt+ contained nickel, and 120,000t Co, and an Argyle Iron Ore project in WA.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (12 April 2007)

MBT Mission Biofuels director bought 70,000 dollars worth recently. Fundamentals for this company I feel are excellent will be producing texas tea soon(well biofuel any way) I just missed the boat was at 1.05 when I transferred funds, funds didnt clear in time next thing I knew they were a 1:50    DOH!! oH well


----------

